# Your C50 have this label?



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't think I have one of these label on mine though I'll have to check...


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

6was9 said:


> I don't think I have one of these label on mine though I'll have to check...


mine does, left side, bottom of seat tube.


----------



## collinsc (Feb 3, 2004)

terry b said:


> left side, bottom of seat tube.


Really? No kidding....


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

collinsc said:


> Really? No kidding....


something like that - the ISO9000 certification caught my eye.


----------



## spc15 (Aug 21, 2002)

*I noticed one....*

On a C50 that I built up for a friend last week. Left hand side of the lower part of the seat tube....


----------



## collinsc (Feb 3, 2004)

terry b said:


> something like that - the ISO9000 certification caught my eye.


I was making a joke about the location of the sticker (which is clear from the picture) perhaps I should have included a


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*How about these...*



terry b said:


> something like that - the ISO9000 certification caught my eye.


I don't have that label on mine....

How about thses? And also I can't read the serial # because the front der boss mounting plate, where the serial# is stamped, is painted... I can see it's under the paint but i can't make it out..


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

collinsc said:


> I was making a joke about the location of the sticker (which is clear from the picture) perhaps I should have included a


I got it, I just feel compelled to answer wise guys with sincere, earnest responses.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

*Here we have a difference*

I have the first one, same as yours. 

But I also have a serial number applied to the back of the derailleur braze on (second photo.) Odd.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Perhaps EU vs US version?*



terry b said:


> I have the first one, same as yours.
> 
> But I also have a serial number applied to the back of the derailleur braze on (second photo.) Odd.


I definitely don't have serial# sticker on the der boss plate... it's actually stamped on the plate itself but can't make it out since the plate has a good amount of paint on it. Unless I take some of the paint off the der boss plate I just don't know the serial # of my frame(!?)

When I saw that "made in Italy" label I just thought the label looked unfamilier and sure enough mine didn't have one....

I got mine from Maestro and it could be the difference of EU vs US version labeling....?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Maybe they started adding stickers on top of the paint to solve the problem reading the number _ through _ the paint. 

Or maybe yours came from a shipment that was on a truck that was hijacked in Trieste by a gang of Slovenian gangsters. Might make a more interesting story?


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Oh cool...*



terry b said:


> Maybe they started adding stickers on top of the paint to solve the problem reading the number _ through _ the paint.
> 
> Or maybe yours came from a shipment that was on a truck that was hijacked in Trieste by a gang of Slovenian gangsters. Might make a more interesting story?


wackier and shadier the better....

I guess that wouldn't be considered pedigree...ummm... perhaps the destinee.. me...&.. my C50, a pair...z... made in heav..  ..z..zzzz....n ....oh...  ...I need....z... sleep...zzzZzzzzzzZZzz..... real...z ..baaad... stayed up late...hardly 3 hours of Zzzs... worked.... went riding after..... the dinner......zzzzzZzzz... brewskee... will....hav...2...wait zZ....z...ZzZz    zz...&^*zzzZ**$#%zzz*6wsa9???zz3&@4%^..(* ..zzz....  ..zz..  ..maybe...jus...t..one...zz...


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*USA model*

I have one the very first USA models thru TrialTir -- no label, serial no. on der. mount, mine is pretty legible, as I recall from filling out the warranty paperwork.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*I think...*



C50 said:


> I have one the very first USA models thru TrialTir -- no label, serial no. on der. mount, mine is pretty legible, as I recall from filling out the warranty paperwork.


mine is just an earlier made frame like yours with a bit too much paint over the stamped serial # on the der hanger.... the serial # sticker and made-in-Italy label is something they've started to do later... 

You would think they have the system down as afterall they've mfg'ed enough C40s over the years....but then again they are Colnago if u know what I mean...finding their seriel # on their different model and year frames is like looking for Easter eggs!


----------

